# hanks builds (65 comet)



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

sharing some of my custom builds.

http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/DSC00057_zps9a158adc.jpg









http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/DSC00056_zps892c3b59.jpg









http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/DSC00055_zps76c25449.jpg









http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/DSC00054_zpsa0b63e56.jpg









http://i1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/DSC00053_zps3fbcc441.jpg









http://s1272.photobucket.com/albums/y400/eagleraceway1/my slots1-27-13/

:woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow Hank! All these builds look great! :thumbsup:

Those 67 fords are the BOMB!!!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow awesome Building. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya got a nice herd of customs there Hank. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Hank,
Real nice i never seen them in skippack ? Looks like customs are getting more popular then nos. Is that the new Max in back ground? When you coming over with Jim & Al??
SJJ


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW! SWEET CARS! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Those look like some fast runners bro. Not many shelf queens there huh pal ??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, there's lots of cool stuff there!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:That Harley Hauler kicks @$$!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't stop scrolling up to the top!! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

nice show. about time! what's on the bench?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great stuff - love the Galaxies!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

SuWeeet Builds ! I'm drooling on the keyboard :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice pics Hank!

Thanks for sharing

Rob


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Some cool builds there 65C!!! Liking that Harley Hauler myself...RM


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, nice work. Love the white 57!


----------



## bk1095 (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice cars hank! I want to drive the harleydavidson truck!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they all look cool !! i like the hauler !!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Inspiring work Hank!

Thanx for sharing. Diggen' the rat pick ups especially!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Hank...*

I especially like the way you finished the yellow #5 Ford. :thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I see in the pics a few that used to be in my box. The orange and red afx pickup truck and the tks trailer with the tks car on it also. Great looking cars all of them.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice work keep it up..


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Real nice collection of custom cars & transporters! ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

taz, actually I kept the pickup, that one was Hanks. he really needed the trailer and car though!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

LOL looks the same. But still great looking cars.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

his doesn't have the hitch!


----------

